# هام للغايه......( دعـــــوة عـــــــامة)



## Tamer Farouk (14 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="7 50"]"ليبلغن هذا الدين ما بلغ الليل والنهار"[/FRAME]


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## wchelsea (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا ------------ الله اكبر------------------


----------

